# 6 1/2 inch components too big ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

are the 6 1/2 inch component speakers too big for the front door of my car?

are they also too big for the rear?


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

both the front and rear speakers are oversized 6 1/2s (6 3/4) in diameter so they will accept 6 1/2 with speaker rings. The real problem is in the mounting depth in the front doors. Off the top of my head I want to say it's only 2 1/8 inches.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so it should be fine right?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my kenwood 6.5's (up front and in back) didnt line up at all, so i had to ziptie them in. depth-wise, i guess the're fine, but i dunno if my components will fit.

only real problem i had was the kenwoods have the directional swivel tweeters on em, so i had to shave like 1/8th if that off the door grill cover with a dremel.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> so it should be fine right?



which componets are they?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I have the Alpine Type R 6.5" components in my front doors and they fit perfect, all I needed was a 1/4 inch spacer I believe...its a good fit.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

My crystal's need a half inch spacer.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boston acoustics FX6 and the Boston Acoustic RC620


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

www.crutchfield.com, put in your car/year, it will show you what fits.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

crutchfield will only tell you which of their products fits, and they don't carry Boston Acoustics. plus they only give diameter, not mouting depth.

I'm looking to buy the same speakers so I pulled some info from the boston website. The mounting depth of the RC620 is 2-9/16''. Again I think the max depth of the B14 front door is 2-1/8''. (but I'm not totally sure)

It looks like you'll need a spacer but supposedly that's pretty easy. I think 1997_GA1DE mentioned in one of the other audio threads this week he just installed the same pair of Bostons.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i fit a set of rockfor q series components in the fron door of my 200sx it took a little bit of cutting with a dremel to the door panel and some good old 3m weather stripping used as a spacer, but it worked really well


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

RC620










FX6

these are my speakers.










Pioneer DEH-P3600


that is my soon to be deck if i ever get it from stealthb14

would it be better if i ran an amp for it or what do you guys recommend?


----------

